# Winter time Bo Bos



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

What time of year do the false albicore start coming in close enough for beach fishermen(women) to start slinging hooks at them? Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its so fun. Id imagine there would be some with in range right now but typically Id go on a cold cold day with a light north wind and flat calm conditions. Super fun to toss light tackle (Id like to try with a fly) at bobos as they are running "the lip."


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Should start seeing some soon. They were running the inside bar in gulf shores two weeks ago before our little "Indian Summer".


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Nice!!!! Thanks for the replies. I want to try it out this fall. Any suggestions for lure selection? I prefer to stay artificial.


----------



## Versatile170 (Sep 16, 2015)

Throw white pompano jigs at them! That's what I have had most success with.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

White Hex Head jigs!!!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ranger250x said:


> Nice!!!! Thanks for the replies. I want to try it out this fall. Any suggestions for lure selection? I prefer to stay artificial.


:whistling:.........:yes:

YEP THOSE WORK


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Here in Destin area mid. Nov. through New Years seems to be the most active. Fishing close to the pass ( East jetty to Shorline Towers) is best as they key on the outflow of small fry minnow flushing out with the tides. Lots of fun days off the east and west Jetty( if you are willing to make the walk).

Favorite lures: small 1/4-1/2oz. white jigs, diamond jigs if you can still find them and silver spoons work well with good casting distance when needed. 

Still one of my favorite winter fish for just pure fun on light tackle. 

Tip: if you fish on the west beach look for the tide line and follow it down the beach as the fish move with it to the west near the pier and westward.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

maybe 3 years ago now they wore me out along the beach w/my fly rod and I have excitedly look for them running the shore ever since :yes:. But I've never seen them in so close again :thumbdown:. I could see their eyes they were so close chasing bait. They would not pass on a gummy if you got it in the right spot. 

Please SHOUT out if you see them near shore again :shifty:, that may of been the most fun I've ever had on the FR and I'm dying to get into them again!!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Usually the coldest mornings the day of and after the fronts has pass through...when the northerly winds kick in. Southerly winds don't seem to get them fired up like the cold north winds do.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! I'm excited to walk the beach and try to find them. It will give me a new challenge.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Bonito on the beach.......*

what all the others have stated ....cold morning ; clear water; calm surf :watch the terns and gulls , ....the best lure is a white 3/4 oz. hex head jig/with prism flashabou ( Bird Of Prey Tackle guys make these.) . using a seven ft. medium action rod with ten lb test. loads of fun.


----------

